# eco complete cichlid substrate for plants?



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

Hello, new to these forums, and to the aquascaping hobby. were going to make our established 15g tall tank into a planted tank. is Eco complete african cichlid gravel ok for plants? i cant find any regular eco complete online. if i cant use this ill just have to get fluorite, none of my lfs sell anything other than marine sand and gravel.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome 

_What type fish do you plan on keeping_?... If you are planning on keeping any fish other than African Chiclids then no.

Try Big Als... http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=20557;category_id=3349;pcid1=;pcid2=


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Big Al's stopped trying to beat my price on Eco-complete. They would call every week to see what the current price was. (I guess they didn't figure out we had caller id and got a good laugh from it.) Here's a link. Save yourself a few bucks.

http://aquariumplant.com/cgi-bin/cart/SS695.html


----------



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks alot guys, btw thats your site? wow i must go check it out


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> most importantly, make sure you aren't getting the contaminated product that was circulating awhile back. Some companies may still have the contaminated product on their shelves.


A bit of judicious use of this sites search capabilities would find a few posts where AquariumPlant.com stopped shipping the stock on hand when the contamination issue was reported and did not resume shipping until they had new product in stock.



> Also, investigate any company you do business with prior to ordering, the BBB can be helpful along this lines, if the company claims to be a member of the BBB, be sure to click on the BBB logo displayed on their site to authenticate it.


kretinus, this is pointed directly to you. I and others have noticed you seem to have some axe to grind with AquariumPlants.com. While I am one of the last people to run and defend a vendor, sponsor or not, I find your terrorist like tactics of only posting these BBB warnings in threads where Del posts suspicious. I see you welcome other sponsors with open arms and not a breath of your "You had better check them out" mentality. Be consistant one way or the other please.



> Also look on this forum and others to see if they've been reviewed by any members.


APC does offer an area where you are free to review a vendor, sponsor or not. We do moderate all reviews for products and or services and I am happy to report that not a single review of those submitted has ever been rejected or edited in way. We only ask that honest reviews are posted with no slander or innuendo.


----------



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

how will i know if it is the contaminated stuff?


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

FishFreaks said:


> how will i know if it is the contaminated stuff?


The bags will have a milky white liquid in them. So if you ever see some on store shelves turn them over first and have a look. A lot of the small "mom and pops" stores have no idea that this issue even exists and which ever distributor they bought it from didn't pass the information along.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

*Mods feel free to delete this post if you wish to.*



kretinus said:


> That's interesting since I've only made comments about one sponsor that I've done business with


When did you do business with me and why is it you only make these little comments when I'm involved? Notice the last half of the question? It clearly points out a pattern in your behavior.

If I've done something to offend you in the past I personally and publicly offer you this apology.

When you last called here you were snooping for information about our new products and we are not about to give out our trade secrets to the public. When I tried to work out this issue with you in private this is the PM you sent me;



kretinus said:


> > Originally Posted by opiesilver
> > Send me your phone number and I will give you a call.
> 
> 
> I'd prefer to discuss it in public if you want to discuss it all.


Followed by this only 12 minutes later;



kretinus said:


> And anything you say at this point will not be considered confidential, so if you send me anymore messages, you do so with that understanding. My phone call was for my personal satisfaction, I got the information I wanted, it was as I suspected.
> 
> And since I assume at some point you'll either threaten or perhaps even try to sue me, you should be aware that I can match attorneys with you one for or two for one if you wish, the difference is it won't cost me a dime and there won't be a settlement, there will be a trial and therefore anything that comes out in trial will be public record.
> 
> I don't succomb to initmidation so please don't try it.


Since that point on I have made no contact with you or commented on anything you had to say but enough is enough.

My company has never sued anyone, even when we did have someone libeling the company, because it's bad for business and that is not how we operate. I hadn't even passed these PM's on to the mods here so this is the first time they are seeing this as well.

Please just go pick on someone else for a change. This is getting really boring now.


----------



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

okay guys calm down, i didnt mean to get everyone in an uproar. Well i was going to order from www.thatpetplace.com its in my state but too far to drive, have you heard of it? i suppose i can trust there, none of my lfs in miles carry this stuff. ive ordered other products from there, so i will definatly check it out. thanks for the tip!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

That Pet Place is a great for dry goods. I was there about a month ago and the Eco-Complete they had on the floor was not milky in the bags. I was not looking to buy any was just curious. They are well worth drive to visit if you have never been just be sure to set a limit on your spending before you enter, it's very easy to get carried away there.

Sorry your thread was involved in a bit of skirmish.


----------



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

oh ok i can have good hopes then. thanks alot


----------



## yarles (Feb 15, 2005)

*APC and Eco*

FishFreaks,

FYI - I ordered 5 bags of eco from AquariumPlants.com a couple of months back and it was the good stuff. The price was easily the best at that time and the transaction and delivery was great.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

If you do decide to drive up there all I can say is WOW! That is one cool store.

And I apologize for taking part in this squabble one your thread too.


----------



## FishFreaks (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks guys/gals


----------

